

Google’s conquest of privacy is complete - uptown
http://www.salon.com/2014/06/24/eyes_in_the_sky_eyes_in_your_home_googles_conquest_of_privacy_is_complete/

======
briandh
Google's acquisition of Skybox isn't really comparable to its purchase of
DropCam and integration of Nest into Google Now. The former gives Google
information about you without any action on your part. The latter requires you
to explicitly invite them into your home.

